# Concrete time in the new shop!



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Gettin' closer to having a warm place to work....


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

one more......


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Awsome space, i could only dream of having that much HEATED workspace, you lucky dog :thumbsup:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Boy Oh Boy!

Wouldn't it be nice!

Looks like a stable?

What's the size? What is your ceiling height?

Good Luck W E


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Gene & Nick.... Spent plenty of hours outside in the winter, going to really enjoy this one. My shop on the farm is just a 30x45 that I cant get most of my equipment in.... Building this one at my in laws (Live just across the road). He's in his mid 60's, looking forward to watching me do my thing and be warm doing it. Best part about it is he's paying, kinda an early inheritance. He figures he'll be in a rocking chair in a few years...Supervising! He wants to restore a tractor or two in the winters so that is the reason for the overhang on the South side, kinda like a display area. There is a pond below the overhang too, kinda peaceful on a hot afternoon. I rounded up some friends about 3 years ago and we built the pond in one day.... I think we had 7 machines running. I never have gotten around to putting the black dirt back on the dam, it started started out as a cattle water pond. Now I gotta make it look pretty! Maybe next spring...Dimensions on the building are 40 x 96 with a 10 overhang on the South side so its a total of 4800 square feet. The interior (3840 sq/ft) is getting floor heat.... I had to campaign pretty hard for that..... That ran about 20K in itself! Several different zones so we can be a little econimical about it. Look close and you can see where I stubbed in the underground utilities for a decent sized office/apartment, that will absolutely be a separate zone, separate concrete slab so that it can float independently of the rest of the building. Storage on top of the office part too. The offc area will go from the east end of the building (look for the sliding glass door) over to the small roll up door and then west to where the last drain pipe is stubbed up, that last pipe will be a sink on the shop side of the wall, office on the opposite side. Two post car hoist will be positioned so that I can have plenty of room between front of vehicle and shop/office wall. White steel ceiling, walls... Should be pretty nice in there, sevearl windows on South wall under overhang. I think we planned on 12' 6'' from 'crete to ceiling....


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't want to see a picture like that again!:furious:
Very jealous!
Sweet space!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Very nice shop you have there. Just curious as to why you didn't go higher on the ceiling height ? Not sure what equipment you have, but seems low.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

yours looks like a cadillac...mine looks like something off the show "repo"....one thing i do like about my shop, is it has 16' sidewalls, 22' peak in the middle. wish all of it was 22'


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

You SUCK! I am no longer your friend! I hate you. Go away.

NICE stuffs there friend!


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Don't be jealous, Don't be jealous, Don't be jealous, Don't be jealous, Don't be jealous, Don't be jealous, Don't be jealous, Don't be jealous, ...

Crap. Still wish I had that!

OK, I gotta go to bed & stop! Enjoy your shop my friend. That's a beauty! And the blessing of the family on top, awesome.

~Matt


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Rino, I cant get in it with the bed up on the freightshaker but I can get in with the hoe (Cat 225) with the boom/stick/bucket curled or extended outand down close to ground level... Those are my 2 biggest pieces, dozer is no problem (Cat D6C).... I could build a freakin race track inside for the mini equipment.... Tuck it all in one corner!

Gene, I saw some pics of your shop on here.... Plenty damn nice! I already have a decent shop across the road from this one so I am going to add on to it and make me a really tall work bay.... Salvaged some rafters that I think will owrk nice for that little someday project... I guess i have never measured but I would think that my dumptruck would fit in a 20' ceiling.... Hafta check someday.

MALCO.... You suck more, I never wanted to be your friend! I hate you too! I'm GONE! Kidding of course.... Always enjoy your posts.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

....................


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

......................


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Williams Ex Co said:


> Rino, I cant get in it with the bed up on the freightshaker but I can get in with the hoe (Cat 225) with the boom/stick/bucket curled or extended outand down close to ground level... Those are my 2 biggest pieces, dozer is no problem (Cat D6C).... I could build a freakin race track inside for the mini equipment.... Tuck it all in one corner!



Our shop has 18' ceilings and a 14' door. We can put up the box on our dump truck about halfway and able to work on it and we can put our hoes in there with the stick vertical. Our shop is too small though, my dad wants to put an addition onto it.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

I have twelve foot doors with 14' walls/eaves. However, I cheated and went with vaulted trusses in two bays (36 by 48) and a bonus room above the last bay. The vaulted trusses with a 7/12 pitch allow me to lift my dump box all the way up (16' long box). Definately glad I did even though I don't use it much. My shop is a stick built on stem walls (Hopefully when I get my concrete in, I will be able to hose it out!!:clap: Very nice shop you have there by the way.......very jealous of the heated floor.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

55 yards.... Started at 7:45 done pouring at 9:15. They left at about 6 pm tonight. Beautiful job they did. Lotsa power troweling.... Left a nice shine on the floor, should clean up real nice with a broom and squeegee...


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

'Smore.....


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

You like pictures?


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

I got pics.....


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Who's your daddy?


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

One last time....


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

*LOVE ITTTTT. THANKS FOR THE PHOTOS*, keepumcomin, G

BTW, great having heated floors, but how are you insulating that monster?


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Gene.... It'll have fiberglass batting in the walls, interior walls are steel, same stuff as the ceiling.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Just curious as to what kind of foam board you laid on the ground? Having trouble finding something here that won't compact with the weight.


----------

